# 05 660 Rhino snorkel prob



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

Neighbors wife bought him a mud industries snorkel (horrible company to deal with but thats a different thread and P i told her already but what done is done) and weent to installing it. first 5 minutes after driving it melted the cvt exhaust snorkel. i go there last night and get to looking at it and here is my question, where it comes out of the belt box is there any problem with turning the boot 180 deg so i can run the snorkel out of the pass side? where the kit has it run its only about 1/4 in away from exhaust on the drivers side so im thinking i can run ito out the pass side with some marine exhaust hose that i have and its not close to anything over there. let me know what you think. thanks in advance!! and have a great friday!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you have room I dont see any thing wrong w/ going that way. I would wrap it w/ something as well if it's still going to be close.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree with P, wont hurt anything.


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

thank you sirs


----------

